

Show HN: Bug in reply to comment on HN.   - source99

Could be user error but it looks like some line breaks that are entered into the text box are not reflected properly.<p>Broken example - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;VR4WXBL<p>Working example (extra line break)- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;1vRF7G8<p>Screen shots were taken after clicking &quot;update&quot;
======
nkurz
Might get better response here:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues)
(link at bottom of page)

